# Eddie - 18 month old SBT cross American Bulldog



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Eddie is a handsome 18 month old Staffordshire Bull Terrier cross American Bulldog. He is good with older children and other dogs. He is on foster in Redditch but we home across the UK.


























Eddie was taken from a vets last year - he was next on the list to be put to sleep because he had aggression issues. An extremely kind soul saw past his problems and took him out the back door. One of our fosterer's heard about this and took him in. She observed that from his behaviour when he first arrived, he had been beaten, starved, given very little access to water and was kept confined most of the time, giving him some issues that needed dealing with. He was also a testosterone fuelled maniac who displayed both fear and anxiety aggression, and who had severe trust issues with men. Wow, I hear you say. Well, everything changed for Eddie the day he was castrated - he went to the vets hating the world and came out later that day a completely different dog. I have never seen such a change in a dog in a matter of 6 hours - in fact, my friends call Eddie my neutering poster boy because they remember him as he was. He went back for his post op check, and the vets exact words to me were 'He's a lovely dog - he's just a bit nuts'.

Now Eddie is a much calmer dog, although he likes to have what his fosterer likes to call a 'Springer' moment, and has a mad half hour where he runs around, but generally he's chilled. He still eats quickly but he doesn't guard his food bowl anymore - he prefers to eat in his crate as he likes the security. Eddie is crate trained, and can be left for up to four hours provided he is crated. He will chew beds with fluffy fillings, and likes wood but hasn't been destructive in the house - he keeps it to his crate or the garden. His fosterer has to limit his water - he drinks like he isn't seeing it ever again and he will make himself sick if he drinks to much, so his fosterer monitors how much he drinks, and just offers it to him more often. He is still a little unsure about men, but tends to back off rather than switch to 'eat' mode since being parted from his testicles - he loves women, and will be more of a woman's dog. Doggy friends should be either at least his size or chunky, and he likes to play rough - he'll have a go at dominance with ther other foster dogs in the home but backs off if one of them gets in his face. He should go to a home where his new owners have had bull breed experience - he needs a firm but affectionate hand, discipline and a steady routine.

Eddie is housetrained but will occasionally leave a little present during the night - we think there may be a behavioural reason for this, and understandable given his past. This boy needs patience, understanding and love, and we know the right person is out there for him. Given his past, Eddie has come a long way and deserves a forever home.

If you're interested in adopting Eddie, please read our adoption guidelines and procedure; 
Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
Before completing a pre-adoption form;
Dog pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Gorgeous Eddie has come on tremendously in his foster home but is still waiting for a forever home. Here's what his fosterer has to say about him:










The lovely Eddie no longer guards the water bowl or drinks ridiculously, and I can leave a bowl down all the time because he shares like a good boy. He adores playing ball with his doggy foster friend called Echo, and when the ball is popped and dead, him and Echo play tug of war with the remains.










I am still having a few problems with his night time pooping, but this has greatly improved and become far less frequent since moving his teatime forward an hour. Although he loves his bones, these are also a contributing factor in this problem, so I will give them to him in the morning rather than later in the day, and no more than once a week. 
Eddie has not even attempted to nip a human since his castration but we still will only home where there are no young children.

His ideal home would have at least one other dog, and both male and female interaction. He tends to see more authority in a deeper voice, but has way more love and hugs for the girlies - perhaps he's just a bit of a tart!! His new home should also have bull breed experience given his history, and lots of love and patience. Can you offer Eddie the home he deserves?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

UPDATE 30/01/12: - "My lovely boy continues to do really well, and is both sociable and loveable. Eddie can be a bit clingy, and likes to lean on you if he likes you - I don't mind - he will have a fuss then lie on my feet to keep them warm! He is a lovely lad who makes me smile with his variety of expressions, and with this boy, it's all in the ears. Eddie can display a range of emotions with the movement of his ears.
Eddie has no problem with my Staffie bitch or my Bulldog, and has shown no aggression towards any other dog I've had here, and there have been a few. Eddie needs a special home where he can receive the love and hugs he needs - is it you?"


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Our darling Eddie is still waiting for a home


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

What a terrible start to life he has had. He is lovely. 

I hope he gets his forever home soon.


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Eddie having a lovely day out in car


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2012)

Bumpng Eddie


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2012)

bumping Eddie


----------



## R8chl (Mar 31, 2011)

Eddie is staying with his foster mum


----------

